# CFDs!



## giasing (25 August 2009)

Hi guys, i have been trading in market 3 years. i am going to start trading CFDs. i currently applied to activate my CFDs on etrade. but my apply was not accepted by them. it said that my requirements that is not accepted to trade CFDs. were there anyone have similar experience. please share some idea.


----------



## Sean K (25 August 2009)

giasing said:


> Hi guys, i have been trading in market 3 years. i am going to start trading CFDs. i currently applied to activate my CFDs on etrade. but my apply was not accepted by them. it said that my requirements that is not accepted to trade CFDs. were there anyone have similar experience. please share some idea.



I suggest you call the company. Someone on the other end of the line will speak to you, and tell you why your application was denied.


----------



## plankton (25 August 2009)

Etrade had problems last month with IT issues linking MFGlobal CFD's into their powertrade platform, I applied and never heard back from them untill I called to chase up. Ended up going to MFG directly for an account.

Maybe they have stopped accepting applications till they get it fixed? Try a different provider?


----------

